# Is the Delta Industrial table saw any good?



## learning (May 12, 2016)

It's on CL, $175. There are no model numbers. It just says Delta Industrial. Anyone know anything about this model saw?


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

Need more info. Link??


----------



## subroc (Jan 3, 2015)

People can call anything whatever they want. They can call a child's toy an "industrial" saw. It is all about the model # so you know exactly what it is and an image (or many images) so you can evaluate the condition.

Prying information out of people on Craigslist is a maddening endeavor. Sometimes it is worth the effort, more often than not it isn't.

His lack of information has now become your problem.


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

Are there images?


----------



## subroc (Jan 3, 2015)

BTW, clearly the OP is searching Craigslist for a saw. There must have been many posts that included Model # and images. Why is the OP asking about some vague, theoretical saw when some posts with clearer information must have been available?

What is the OP looking for and what area of the countries Craigslist is he expecting to find it?


----------



## learning (May 12, 2016)

Sorry about that. That's all I have. There is no clearer information.

http://atlanta.craigslist.org/nat/tls/5598408375.html


----------



## learning (May 12, 2016)

subroc said:


> People can call anything whatever they want. They can call a child's toy an "industrial" saw. It is all about the model # so you know exactly what it is and an image (or many images) so you can evaluate the condition.
> 
> Prying information out of people on Craigslist is a maddening endeavor. Sometimes it is worth the effort, more often than not it isn't.
> 
> His lack of information has now become your problem.


That's the truth.


----------



## FrankC (Aug 24, 2012)

It may be worth taking a look at, when Delta started outsourcing overseas they had that name on a 3 HP saw that was comparable to a Unisaw, depends on what ,model it is, at $175 it may be a bargain, then on the other hand maybe not.


----------



## subroc (Jan 3, 2015)

After looking at the link, I would compare that saw to the Emerson Ridgid and Craftsman contractor saws. Others may have a different comparison. Looks like it has a nice t-square fence.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

Personally I think if everything is there and it runs it's worth $175. From the picture it appears to be a contractor saw.


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

I'd tend to agree it's not a bad deal of its all there and in decent working order.


----------



## sweensdv (Mar 3, 2008)

Yup contractor saw. The stamped steel wings would not be on my favorites list but that's just me.


----------



## notskot (Feb 22, 2015)

Nice fence, solid saw for $175. Worth a look. If it runs well, it should clean up just fine and make for a nice saw once aligned and fitted with a decent blade.


----------

